# behind cabinets



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

oh. all exterior walls.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

As long as you have backs on the cabinets....tap, primer and paint is fine.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

I never paint behind cabinets. Tape, one coat of mud over the tape. Scrape off the lumps and prime.


----------



## caveeagle (Jul 22, 2013)

Maintenance 6 said:


> I never paint behind cabinets. Tape, one coat of mud over the tape. Scrape off the lumps and prime.


I had the same question as the OP. 

So a primer coat is all thats neaded behind the cabinets?? Or do you need a primer and a top coat of paint??


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Any time I remove old cabinets to replace with new and no one primed and painted behind them it's a moldy stained mess.
It does not need to be pretty just sealed up in my option.


----------

